

The Emily Programming Language - Strikingwolf

Emily (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;emilylang.org&#x2F;) is a neat little programming language where every feature is a function. Written in OCaml. It uses prototypal OO and has a semi-functional style. Made by Andi McClure. Also, first post \o&#x2F;
======
dang
Posts without URLs get penalized, so you'd be better off submitting this as a
story that points to that site. You could then post the above text as a first
comment in the thread.

~~~
Strikingwolf
Thanks for informing me! I'll use that approach next time I want a comment
along with a link

------
ooooak
nice work op,

~~~
Strikingwolf
Not my language, if that's what you're referring to :P If you're referring to
the post, thank you very much

